# Nos 61-80 - 2020 TC Top 100+ Recommended Operas List



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

This thread will have the goal of updating the Talk Classical Top 272 Recommended Operas since five years have passed from the last voting and many new members and opera fans have appeared in this forum. Also, the new load of Opera recordings, especially on Video format, make it an obligation to provide a new list of recommendations

*The goal of the project:*


The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
This process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
These lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists. 
These lists are not definitive or official by any means and please do not interpret them as such.
It's understandable and respectable the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

Discussion, comments, and questions can all be handled in this thread, where we have been discussing the need and the necessary voting process.

*Requirements for works nominated:*


The work must be part of the Operatic tradition. Musicals will not be considered.
Operettas and one-act Operas are both allowed to be nominated.
Cycles of Operas such as Richard Wagner's _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ and Karlheinz Stockhausen's _Licht_ are to be voted on as singular works, not by their individual operas. However, for this time, considering the musical and thematic difference between the three operas, and especially the number of spare recordings, Giacomo Puccini's _Il Trittico_ will be voted in three one-act Operas.
A general consensus will determine any points of ambiguity.
*Voting process:*

To those new to the voting process, we will do a two-step voting process and build up the list 20 works at a time (a list of 10 was used for the 2015 edition). This allows people to continually review works as the project goes along instead of voting for everything in one shot.


First round is the nomination round where people can nominate up to *20 works.* The top 10 works from the nomination round become the next 10 works on the list, though their final ordering is determined by the second round.
Second round is the voting round, where people vote for their five favourites of the top 10 works from the first round. This is so that all voters can have input in the final order.
The scoring method is as follows:

Nomination round:

The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 25 points for the work in first, 24 for second, 23 for third, and so on with the twentieth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.

Voting round:

The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.

*Honourable mentions:*

At the end of the project, we also like to keep a list of honourable mentions containing every work that was nominated but didn't make the final list. Hence in the very last nomination round we give people 30 votes instead of 20 to collect more recommendations. Even if some of your works do not make the final list, your input is valued.

All participants are welcome to join! Please don't hesitate to ask questions and let the fun begin! Thanks to all the runners of the previous TC Top Recommended lists, especially since this is an adaptation of Faustian's introduction text.

*Voting round times:*

Since a Western European seems to be running the voting process of a mainly American forum, time zones will be problematic. Voting rounds (1-2 each 10 positions) should go week by week. 1st round from monday to sunday and the second round during weekends. The more advanced the voting process is the more scrict I should get with the timings. In California is Midnight at the time it's 9 o clock in Spain (thus I'm at the office), so votes will be admited in each second round until 00:00 PST (GMT -8), but once that round is finished, it will be impossible to start the next voting round until some time in the European afternoon when votes are collected and published, that is some time in a Monday morning in America.

To sum up this: 7 days for each 10 positions (5 days roughly for 1st round, 2nd round ended by Far West midnight).

[HR][/HR]
So far as it has been discussed in the sub-forum, the *results* of the recommended recordings for each one of the 100 most voted operas won't be shown by opera rank this time, but *in order of premiere date.* Please voice your mind there if you want and haven't already.

[HR][/HR]
*Works already qualified and that you cannot nominate from now on:*

Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven - Fidelio
Bellini - Norma
Bellini - La sonnambula
Berg - Wozzeck
Bizet - Carmen
Boito - Mefistofele
Britten - Peter Grimes
Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod - Faust
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana 
Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - Così fan tutte
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - La Bohème
Puccini - Tosca
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
Puccini - Turandot
Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini - La Cenerentola
R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Macbeth
Verdi - Il trovatore
Verdi - Rigoletto
Verdi - La traviata
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
Verdi - La forza del Destino
Verdi - Don Carlo(s)
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Otello
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer	
Wagner - Tannhäuser
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Parsifal
Weber - Der Freischütz

[HR][/HR]
*Nomination Round for Positions 61-70 start from now (Monday 6th January 00:00 PST) and last roughly until Friday 10th included, being the Voting round the whole weekend as always.*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Janacek - Jenufa
Massenet - Thaïs
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Verdi - Ernani
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Enescu - Oedipe 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezsh
Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
Prokofiev - War and Peace
Massenet - La Navarraise
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito 
Massenet - Manon
Dvorak - Rusalka
Mozart - Idomeneo
Berlioz - Les Troyens
Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Massenet - Werther
Verdi - Attila
I'm getting out of ideas, you people XD. I had a top 80 but I doubt many of these will get in.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flotow - Martha
2. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
3. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
4. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
5. Donizetti - La Fille Du Regiment
6. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
7. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria
8. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
9. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
10. Marschner -Der Vampyr
11. Handel - Alcina
12. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
13. Menotti - Globolinks
14. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
15. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
16. Balfe - Bohemian Girl
17. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
18. Rachmaninoff - The Miserly Knight 
19. Cimarosa - Matrimonio Segreto
20. Handel - Giulio Cesare


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

where is the list we can pick from and do we pick 10 or 20?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Menotti - The Consul
2. Menotti - The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Giordano- Andrea Chenier
4. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
5. Puccini - Il tabarro
6. Janacek - Jenufa
7. Massenet - Manon
8.Verdi - Luisa Miller
9. Saint Saens - Samson et Dalila
10. Britten - Billy Budd
11. Massenet - Werther
12. Handel - Giulio Cesare
13.. Donizetti - La Fille du Regiment
14. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
15. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
16. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
17. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
18. Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
19. Janacek - Katya Kabanova
20. Verdi - Falstaff


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. Boughton - The immortal hour
3. d'Albert - Tiefland
4. Dvorak - Rusalka
5. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
6. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
7. Alwyn - Miss Julie
8. Janacek - Janufa
9. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
10. Puccini - Il Tabarro
11. Britten - Billy Budd
12. Janacek - Káťa Kabanová
13. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
14. Smyth - The Wreckers
15. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
16. Rossini - William Tell
17. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
18. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
19. Schmidt - Notre Dame
20. Sallinen - The red line


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
2 Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
3 Britten - Billy Budd
4 Strauss - Daphne
5 Berg - Lulu
6 Britten - The Turn of the Screw
7 Janáček - Káta Kabanová
8 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
9 Gluck - Alceste
10 Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
11 Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
12 Britten - Death in Venice
13 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> where is the list we can pick from and do we pick 10 or 20?


Pick 20 operas. Any operas you wish, but none from the list given in Post #1.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
2. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
3. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
4. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
6. Verdi - Falstaff
7. Puccini - Il Tabarro
8. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
9. Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
10. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
11. Strauss - Frau ohne Schatten
12. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
13. Verdi - Ernani
14. Massenet - Werther
15. Verdi - Luisa Miller
16. Giordano - Fedora
17. Berlioz - Les Troyens
18. Saint-Saens - Samson et Dalila
19. Cilea - L'Arlesiana
20. Boito - Nerone


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
2. Verdi - Falstaff
3. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
4. Mozart - Idomeneo
5. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
6. Delibes - Lakmé
7. Massenet - Thaïs
8. Wagner - Rienzi
9. Borodin - Prince Igor
10. Mozart - The Abduction from the Seraglio
11. Rameau - Les Boréades
12. Purcell - King Arthur
13. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
14. Gluck - Alceste
15. Wagner - Das Liebesverbot
16. Massenet - Manon
17. Gomes - Il Guarany
18. Lully - Armide
19. Monteverdi - L'Incoronazione di Poppea
20. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Dvorák - Rusalka
2. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
3. Cavalli - La Calisto
4. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
5. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
6. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
7. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
8. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
9. Delibes - Lakme
10. Stockhausen - Licht
11. Vivaldi - Bajazed
12. Massenet - Thaïs
13. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
14. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
15. Handel - Julius Caesar
16. Borodin - Prince Igor
17. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
18. Mozart - The Abduction from the Seraglio
19. Gluck - Iphigenie en Tauride
20. Telemann - Germanicus


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Pick 20 operas. Any operas you wish, but none from the list given in Post #1.


Thanks Fritz. (I'm, not too quickly wound!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Maria Stuarda
2) I capuleti e i Montecchi
3) Anna Bolena
4) Adriana Lecouvreur
5) Die Frau ohne Schatten
6) La Fille du regiment
7) Turco in Italia
8) Beatrice di Tenda
9) Stiffelio
10) Attila
11) Ruslan i Lyudmila
12) Il Pirata
13) Guillaume Tell
14) Medea
15) Fedora
16) From the House of the Dead
17) I Puritani
18) Prince Igor
19) I Vespri siciliani
20) Poliuto

N.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
2. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
3. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
4. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
5. Berlioz: Les Troyens
6. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
7. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
8. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
9. Adams: Nixon in China
10. Berg: Lulu
11. Vinci: Artaserse
12. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
13. Glass: Akhnaten
14. Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun
15. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer
16. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
17. Furrer: FAMA
18. Kurtág: Fin de Partie
19. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
20. Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*61-70 positions - Results of Nomination Round*

Hello and good morning guys. Sorry for being late because it's Saturday and I took my time to wake up, have breakfast and shower. I had counted all the votes yesterday and everything was ready.

It's striking that the most voted Opera of this round earned only 71 points. Lot's of points went to waste what means we less and less agree about the works that should be placed higher. There is even a draw between the 10th (qualified) and 11th position (non-qualified).

*Nomination round Positions 61-70 is closed. These are the results.*

*Nominated Operas close to the Top 10 selected*

054 - _10th position 3 votes 23 points_
054 - Donizetti - La fille du régiment* _3 votes 21 points_
053 - Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen*
052 - Monteverdi - L'Orfeo*
050 - Verdi - Falstaff*
048 - Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
047 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena
047 - Giordano - Andrea Chénier
047 - Schoenberg - Moses und Aron*
045 - R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos 
044 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
042 - Massenet - Manon
041 - Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
040 - Janacek - Katja Kabanova
039 - Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina*
039 - Britten - Death in Venice
038 - Delibes - Lakmé
037 - Berg - Lulu
036 - Rossini - Guillaume Tell
035 - Verdi - Ernani 
035 - Borodin - Prince Igor
034 - Massenet - Werther
034 - Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
033 - Mozart - Idomeneo
032 - Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
031 - Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
031 - Handel - Giulio Cesare
029 - Gluck - Alceste
029 - Verdi - Luisa Miller

*belonged to the 20 operas with more nomination points in the previous round, so they supposedly had more chances to get selected in this round than others.

*Top 10 selected Operas*

Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Berlioz - Les troyens
Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
Massenet - Thaïs
Dvorák - Rusalka
Janacek - Jenufa
Puccini - Il tabarro
R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Britten - Billy Budd

*You may vote for your top 5 now from the list above, to decide positions 61-70. Poll closes at Sunday midnight PST.*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Janacek - Jenufa
Massenet - Thaïs
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Dvorák - Rusalka
R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Maria Stuarda
2) Adriana Lecouvreur
3) Die Frau ohne Schatten
4) Il Tabarro
5) Troyens

N.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1 Dvorák - Rusalka
2 Janacek - Jenufa
3 Puccini - Il tabarro
4 Britten - Billy Budd
5 Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There's some interesting choices there and it's fascinating to note that there are plenty of key parts of the rep that haven't just not made it into the top 70, but aren't on the runners up list:

Italiana in Algeri
Capriccio
Arabella
Pearlfishers
Samson et Dalila
Hansel und Gretel
Martha
Porgy and Bess
Don Pasquale
War and Peace
The Bartered Bride
Ariodante
Lucrezia Borgia
Die Fledermaus
The Merry Widdow
The Mikado
HMS Pinafore
Pirates of Penzance
The Gypsy Baron
A Night in Venice
Candide
Beatrice et Benedict
Turco in Italia
Attila
I Puritani
Il Pirata
From the House of the Dead
The Turn of the Screw
The Tsar's Bride
Sadko
Orpheus in the Underworld
La Bele Helene
Arabella
Damnation de Faust
La Donna del lago
Lakme
La Favourite
Louise
The Love of three oranges
Oedipus Rex
Semiramide
Entfuhrung
Mazeppa
La gazza ladra
La serva padrona
Serse
Alcina

I'm not saying that I think all or any of these should have been higher up the list than the works shown, but rather that they are key operas/operettas with a number of recordings each and so there are going to be a significant number of works left out of a poll of 100.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
2. Puccini - Il tabarro
3. Janacek - Jenufa
4. Britten - Billy Budd
5. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
2. R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

1. Il Tabarro
2. Les Troyens
3. Thais
4. Rusalka
5. Adriana Lecouvreur


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
2. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
3. Puccini - Il Tabarro
4. Strauss - Frau ohne Schatten
5. Berlioz - Les Troyens


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Dvorák - Rusalka
2. Massenet - Thaïs
3. Berlioz - Les troyens
4. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
5. R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
2 Britten - Billy Budd


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*61-70 positions - Results of Voting Round*

*Final results of Voting round for Positions 41-50:*

27 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur _5 votes 2x7 points_
27 - Puccini - Il tabarro _5 votes 1x7 points_
22 - Dvorák - Rusalka _4 votes_
22 - R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten _6 votes_
18 - Janacek - Jenufa
17 - Massenet - Thaïs _3 votes_
17 - Berlioz - Les troyens _4 votes_
14 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda _3 votes 7 points_
14 - Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk _3 votes 6 points_
11 - Britten - Billy Budd

*operas with the same number of points but fewer votes (thus higher positions) are placed higher.

*Points of Operas qualified from previous Nomination round:*

071 - R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
069 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
065 - Berlioz - Les troyens
064 - Puccini - Il tabarro
063 - Janacek - Jenufa
060 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
059 - Dvorák - Rusalka
057 - Massenet - Thaïs
055 - Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
054 - Britten - Billy Budd

*Comparison with 2015 Poll:*

01 - Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (=)
02 - Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (+1)
03 - Wagner - Parsifal (+9)
04 - Puccini - Madama Butterfly (+15)
05 - Puccini - Tosca (+22)
06 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte (=)
07 - Verdi - Otello (+6)
08 - Verdi - Aida (+23)
09 - Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (-5)
10 - Mozart - Don Giovanni (-8)

11 - Verdi - La traviata (+6)
12 - Verdi - Don Carlo(s) (-6)
13 - Wagner - Tannhäuser (+31) 
14 - Wagner - Lohengrin (+8)
15 - Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande (-8)
16 - Puccini - Turandot (+13)
17 - Puccini - La fanciulla del West (+20)
18 - Bellini - Norma (+6)
19 - Puccini - La Bohème (-2)
20 - Verdi - La Forza del Destino (+59)

21 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (+2)
22 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer (+16)
23 - Verdi - Rigoletto (-5) 
24 - Verdi - Il trovatore (+12)
25 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (+30)
26 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia (-5)
27 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (+65)
28 - Verdi - Macbeth (+53)
29 - Bizet - Carmen (-14)
30 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor (-5)

31 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (-17)
32 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana (+19) 
33 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (-23)
34 - R. Strauss - Salome (-2)
35 - R. Strauss - Elektra (+26)
36 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (-6)
37 - Beethoven - Fidelio (-3)
38 - Bellini - La sonnambula (+36)
39 - Puccini - Suor Angelica (NEW, +23)
40 - Weber - Der Freischütz (+17)

41 - Boito - Mefistofele (+34)
42 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier (-22)
43 - Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann (-3)
44 - Britten - Peter Grimes (-18)
45 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites (+28)
46 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut (NEW, +65)
47 - Gounod - Faust (-6)
48 - Rossini - La Cenerentola (-15)
49 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas (-2)
50 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi (NEW, +12)

51 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz (NEW)
52 - Gounod - Roméo et Juliette (+39)
53 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore (-3)
54 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera (+18)
55 - Verdi - Nabucco (+38)
56 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta (NEW, +86)
57 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (-3)
58 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame (NEW, +55)
59 - Mozart - Così fan tutte (-48)
60 - Berg - Wozzeck (-52)

61 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur (NEW, +67)
62 - Puccini - Il tabarro (NEW, =)
63 - Dvorák - Rusalka (+5)
64 - R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten (+24)
65 - Janacek - Jenufa (-20)
66 - Massenet - Thaïs (NEW, +67)
67 - Berlioz - Les troyens (-11)
68 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda (NEW, +38)
69 - Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (-2)
70 - Britten - Billy Budd (+14)

[HR][/HR]
*Nomination Round for Positions 71-80 has already started. 
Poll will close roughly by Midnight on Friday January 17th PST (or GMT -8).*

List of Operas already selected by Composer.

Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven - Fidelio
Bellini - Norma
Bellini - La sonnambula
Berg - Wozzeck
Berlioz - Les troyens
Bizet - Carmen
Boito - Mefistofele
Britten - Peter Grimes
Britten - Billy Budd
Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Dvorák - Rusalka
Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod - Faust
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Janacek - Jenufa
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
Massenet - Thaïs
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - Così fan tutte
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - La Bohème
Puccini - Tosca
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
Puccini - Il tabarro
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
Puccini - Turandot
Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini - La Cenerentola
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Macbeth
Verdi - Il trovatore
Verdi - Rigoletto
Verdi - La traviata
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
Verdi - La forza del Destino
Verdi - Don Carlo(s)
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Otello
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
Wagner - Tannhäuser
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Parsifal
Weber - Der Freischütz


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Do we pick 20 from the above list? If not, what's left? Is there a list to choose from?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Enescu - Oedipe
Prokofiev - War and Peace
Massenet - La Navarraise
Verdi - Ernani
Massenet - Manon
Mozart - Idomeneo
Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
Verdi - Attila
Massenet - Werther
Saint-Saens - Samson et Dalila
Massenet - Hérodiade
Borodin - Prince Igor
Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
Magnard - Guercoeur
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Delibes - Lakmé
Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> Do we pick 20 from the above list?


Pick up to 20 NOT from the list.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
2. Cavalli - La Calisto
3. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
4. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
5. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
6. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
7. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
8. Delibes - Lakme
9. Stockhausen - Licht
10. Vivaldi - Bajazed
11. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
12. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
13. Handel - Julius Caesar
14. Borodin - Prince Igor
15. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
16. Mozart - The Abduction from the Seraglio
17. Gluck - Iphigenie en Tauride
18. Telemann - Germanicus
19. Rossini - Otello
20. Saint-Saens - Samson et Dalila


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1.Menotti - The Consul
2. Menotti - The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Massenet - Manon
5. Massenet - Werther
6. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
7. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
8. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
9. Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
10. Prokoffiev - War & Peace
11. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
12. Berlioz - The Damnation of Faust
13. Verdi - I Lombardi
14. Cilea - L'arlesiana
15. Verdi - Falstaff
16. Saint Saens - Samson et Dalila
17. Verdi - La Gioconda
18. Massenet - Werther
19. Handel - Giulio Cesare
20. Verdi - Ernani


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks...............


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
2. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
3. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
4. Verdi - Falstaff
5. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
6. Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
7. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
8. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
9. Verdi - Ernani
10. Massenet - Werther
11. Verdi - Luisa Miller
12. Giordano - Fedora
13. Saint-Saens - Samson et Dalila
14. Cilea - L'Arlesiana
15. Boito - Nerone
16. Mozart - Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
17. Zandonai - Francesca Da Rimini
18. Charpentier - Louise
19. Korngold - Tote Stadt
20. Glass - Satyagraha


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
2. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
3. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
4. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
5. Handel: Giulio Cesare
6. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
7. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
8. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
9. Adams: Nixon in China
10. Berg: Lulu
11. Vinci: Artaserse
12. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
13. Glass: Akhnaten
14. Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun
15. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer
16. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
17. Furrer: FAMA
18. Kurtág: Fin de Partie
19. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
20. Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) La fille du regiment
2) Anna Bolena
3) I Capuleti e i Montecchi
4) Beatrice di Tenda
5) Stiffelio
6) Turco in Italia
7) Guillaume Tell
8) Ernani
9) Andrea Chenier
10) Prince Igor
11) Il Pirata
12) Attila
13) I Puritani
14) Medea
15) Fedora
16) From the House of the Dead
17) I vespri siciliani
18) Poliuto
19) Italiana in Algeri
20) Tsar's Bride

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flotow - Martha
2. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
3. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
4. Donizetti - La Fille Du Regiment
5. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
6. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria
7. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
8. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
9. Marschner -Der Vampyr
10. Handel - Alcina
11. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
12. Menotti - Globolinks
13. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
14. Balfe - Bohemian Girl
15. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
16. Rachmaninoff - The Miserly Knight 
17. Cimarosa - Matrimonio Segreto
18. Handel - Giulio Cesare
19. Handel - Ariodante
20. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> 1.Menotti - The Consul
> 2. Menotti - The Saint of Bleecker Street
> 3. Massenet - Manon
> 5. Massenet - Werther
> ...


I see that I chose #18 twice.
May I change #18 to Erkel - Bank Ban? Or is it too late?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> I see that I chose #18 twice.
> May I change #18 to Erkel - Bank Ban? Or is it too late?


No it isn't! I was going to start counting the votes now!

Editing to see if you can see my signature...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. Boughton - The immortal hour
3. d'Albert - Tiefland
4. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
5. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
6. Alwyn - Miss Julie
7. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
8. Janacek - Káťa Kabanová
9. Smyth - The Wreckers
10. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
11. Rossini - William Tell
12. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
13. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
14. Schmidt - Notre Dame
15. Sallinen - The red line

That will have to do for this round. No time.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello. This saturday morning I'd like to go to a particular beach in the morning. It takes a lot of time from where I live. So, would you be ok if you can wait for results about this time tomorrow so you can vote? Anyways it takes very little time and most have voted before Sunday. Hope it doesn't bother you.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Granate said:


> No it isn't! I was going to start counting the votes now!
> 
> Editing to see if you can see my signature...


My gracious thanks.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granate said:


> Hello. This saturday morning I'd like to go to a particular beach in the morning. It takes a lot of time from where I live. So, would you be ok if you can wait for results about this time tomorrow so you can vote? Anyways it takes very little time and most have voted before Sunday. Hope it doesn't bother you.


He's going to the beach and I'm facing about 8 inches of snow this evening into tomorrow. 

Yes, please enjoy yourself, I can wait. I'll be busy clearing snow.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

^^






:lol: I'm screaming! It's a bit cold outside, 50ºF expected tomorrow at 10AM, I could even remain shirtless in the backyard tonight. Weather is today warmer than it has been the whole week.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi again. I'm back. It seems that two regular members have not been able to list their nominations this week. I'll start counting the nominations and will check the thread just before sending the results to see if they could. We should expect otherwise different results to the previous weeks as there are fewer votes.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> I see that I chose #18 twice.
> May I change #18 to Erkel - Bank Ban? Or is it too late?


I have been struggling to count your votes, and found out you skipped no.4. I'm sorry but I have to count a top 19 instead of 20. I was turning mad. I also suppose you are voting for La Gioconda by Ponchielli and not by Verdi...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> He's going to the beach and I'm facing about 8 inches of snow this evening into tomorrow.
> 
> Yes, please enjoy yourself, I can wait. I'll be busy clearing snow.


Oh! Is THAT what all that white is fluttering down outside my window?
Add to that the windiest day ever 2 days ago when I was sure I was going to be lifted up and become a bird whether I liked it or not - it was THAT wild!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> 1.Menotti - The Consul
> 2. Menotti - The Saint of Bleecker Street
> 3. Massenet - Manon
> 5. Massenet - Werther
> ...


Please not my change for #18


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> Please not my change for #18


Yes I did.

I'm very sorry for the delay. There's a big storm forecasted for tomorrow and I'm currently doing the laundry. It takes forever.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*71-80 positions - Results of Nomination Round*

*Nomination round Positions 71-80 is closed. These are the results.*

*Nominated Operas close to the Top 10 selected*

044 - _10th position_
043 - Massenet - Manon
043 - Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
042 - Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
041 - Borodin - Prince Igor
040 - Prokofiev - War and Peace
039 - Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
037 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena*
036 - R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos*
035 - Verdi - I Vespri siciliani
034 - Rossini - Guillaume Tell
034 - Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
034 - Verdi - Falstaff*
034 - Schoenberg - Moses und Aron*
033 - Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
031 - Verdi - Attila
026 - Delibes - Lakmé
025 - Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
025 - Flotow - Martha
025 - Cilea - L'Arlesiana
025 - Giordano - Fedora
025 - Menotti - The consul
025 - Britten - Death in Venice
025 - Glass - Einstein on the Beach

*belonged to the 20 operas with more nomination points in the previous round, so they supposedly had more chances to get selected in this round than others.

*Top 10 selected Operas*

Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
Handel - Giulio Cesare
Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Donizetti - La fille du régiment
Verdi - Ernani
Massenet - Werther
Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
Giordano - Andrea Chénier
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen

*You may vote for your top 5 now from the list above, to decide positions 71-80. Poll closes tomorrow midnight PST. Sorry for the big delay.*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Verdi - Ernani
Massenet - Werther
Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
Donizetti - La fille du régiment


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
2. Handel - Giulio Cesare
3. Massenet - Werther
4. Saint Saens - Samson et Dalila
5. Donizetti - La Fille du Regiment


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Donizetti - La fille du régiment
2. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
3. Handel - Giulio Cesare
4. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
5. Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Capuleti
2) Fille
3) Ernani
4) Chenier
5) Giulio Cesare

N.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
2. Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
3. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
4. Verdi - Ernani
5. Massenet - Werther


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
3. Handel - Giulio Cesare
4. Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
5. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
2. Giordano - Andrea Chénier
3. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
4. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
5. Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*71-80 positions - Results of Voting Round*

*Final results of Voting round for Positions 71-80:*

24 - Giordano - Andrea Chénier
20 - Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina _4 votes_
20 - Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila _5 votes_
19 - Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen _3 votes_
19 - Donizetti - La fille du régiment _4 votes, 7 points_
19 - Handel - Giulio Cesare _4 votes, 6 points_
17 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
15 - Verdi - Ernani
13 - Massenet - Werther
11 - Monteverdi - L'Orfeo

*operas with the same number of points but fewer votes (thus higher positions) are placed higher.

*Points of Operas qualified from previous Nomination round:*

063 - Giordano - Andrea Chénier* _3 votes_
063 - Verdi - Ernani _4 votes_
058 - Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen*
054 - Massenet - Werther
050 - Handel - Giulio Cesare
047 - Donizetti - La fille du régiment*
045 - Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
044 - Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina _2 votes, 25 points_
044 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi* _2 votes, 23 points_
044 - Monteverdi - L'Orfeo* _3 votes_

*Comparison with 2015 Poll:*

01 - Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (=)
02 - Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (+1)
03 - Wagner - Parsifal (+9)
04 - Puccini - Madama Butterfly (+15)
05 - Puccini - Tosca (+22)
06 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte (=)
07 - Verdi - Otello (+6)
08 - Verdi - Aida (+23)
09 - Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (-5)
10 - Mozart - Don Giovanni (-8)

11 - Verdi - La traviata (+6)
12 - Verdi - Don Carlo(s) (-6)
13 - Wagner - Tannhäuser (+31) 
14 - Wagner - Lohengrin (+8)
15 - Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande (-8)
16 - Puccini - Turandot (+13)
17 - Puccini - La fanciulla del West (+20)
18 - Bellini - Norma (+6)
19 - Puccini - La Bohème (-2)
20 - Verdi - La Forza del Destino (+59)

21 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (+2)
22 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer (+16)
23 - Verdi - Rigoletto (-5) 
24 - Verdi - Il trovatore (+12)
25 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (+30)
26 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia (-5)
27 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (+65)
28 - Verdi - Macbeth (+53)
29 - Bizet - Carmen (-14)
30 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor (-5)

31 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (-17)
32 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana (+19) 
33 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (-23)
34 - R. Strauss - Salome (-2)
35 - R. Strauss - Elektra (+26)
36 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (-6)
37 - Beethoven - Fidelio (-3)
38 - Bellini - La sonnambula (+36)
39 - Puccini - Suor Angelica (NEW, +23)
40 - Weber - Der Freischütz (+17)

41 - Boito - Mefistofele (+34)
42 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier (-22)
43 - Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann (-3)
44 - Britten - Peter Grimes (-18)
45 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites (+28)
46 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut (NEW, +65)
47 - Gounod - Faust (-6)
48 - Rossini - La Cenerentola (-15)
49 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas (-2)
50 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi (NEW, +12)

51 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz (NEW)
52 - Gounod - Roméo et Juliette (+39)
53 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore (-3)
54 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera (+18)
55 - Verdi - Nabucco (+38)
56 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta (NEW, +86)
57 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (-3)
58 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame (NEW, +55)
59 - Mozart - Così fan tutte (-48)
60 - Berg - Wozzeck (-52)

61 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur (NEW, +67)
62 - Puccini - Il tabarro (NEW, =)
63 - Dvorák - Rusalka (+5)
64 - R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten (+24)
65 - Janacek - Jenufa (-20)
66 - Massenet - Thaïs (NEW, +67)
67 - Berlioz - Les troyens (-11)
68 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda (NEW, +38)
69 - Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (-2)
70 - Britten - Billy Budd (+14)

71 - Giordano - Andrea Chénier (+14)
72 - Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina (+8)
73 - Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila (NEW, +40)
74 - Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen (-3)
75 - Donizetti - La fille du régiment (NEW, +27)
76 - Handel - Giulio Cesare (-32)
77 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi (NEW, +50)
78 - Verdi - Ernani (NEW, +63)
79 - Massenet - Werther (-13)
80 - Monteverdi - L'Orfeo (-71)

*New and final Thread*


----------

